# no pega el estaño..



## jajahaja

Hola a todos! Resulta q me propuse en cambiar un capacitor en mal estado en un circuito integrado y accidentalmente levante una de las pistas del circuito quedando la placa sin nada.. 
La idea q tube es ponerle estaño asi  poder suplantar la parte de pista q me falta.. El tema es que el estaño no se adiere a la placa.. Como puedo hacer para poderlo soldar? se que existe una pasta para soldadura.. pero nunca use una y no se si esto es la solucion a mi problema. 

Gracias!


----------



## ciri

Eso se llama: "te mandaste una macana"..

Pero.. se puede arreglar, "la pasta"? la verdad no la conozco, pero si las pistas son lo suficientemente grande como para trabajar sin aumento, con un pequeño filamento de algun cable de cobre se puede llegar a reemplazar muy prolijamente.


----------



## anthony123

Recomendaciones:
1*Compra una pistola de menos potencia (posiblemente ese es la causa mas el tieeeeeepote que lo dejaste pegaso)
2*Con un destornillador de pala de los pequeños raspa un pelo la supercie de la pista
3*Calientala un pelo y soldale , como dice ciri, un pedacito delgado y no muy larga de cobre
4*Ver si funciona la cosa
Saludos


----------



## eddy70

existe una pasta o fundente para soldar que contiene antioxidantes y no es corrosiva la puedes encontrar en cualquier tienda de electronica esto te ayuda a que los componentes se estañe y se solden mas rapido sin usar tanta soldadura .


----------



## jajahaja

bueno, gracias por responder..  Como dice ciri, me mande un super moco..  
Es buena idea la del puente. tambien se me habia ocurrido. el problema es q esta en un lugar taaaaaannn reducido entre capacitores y diodos y demas.... asiq la idea de la pasta me vendria al pelo.. pero realmente hace q el estaño se adhiera a la superficie de la placa?


----------



## eddy70

si tiene todavia las guia de las venas no hay problema si no soldarle un cable pequeño asi como dicen los compañeros, la soldadura ayuda a que se solde mas rapido sin tener tanto tiempo en calor.


----------



## ciri

jajahaja dijo:
			
		

> bueno, gracias por responder..  Como dice ciri, me mande un super moco..
> Es buena idea la del puente. tambien se me habia ocurrido. el problema es q esta en un lugar taaaaaannn reducido entre capacitores y diodos y demas.... asiq la idea de la pasta me vendria al pelo.. pero realmente hace q el estaño se adhiera a la superficie de la placa?



Puedes mandarlo por otro lado también, si por entre esos capacitores es difícil, ahi entra en juego el artesano que hay dentro de cada uno...


----------



## Pablo16

Existe una pluma conductiva de plata liquida (Circuit Works) para reparar pistas en circuitos impresos. 

Puede ser una buena inversion si se tiene el dinero suficiente. Aca en Mexico es algo cara esa pluma pero puede llegar a ser muy util cuando se quiere reparar un circuito impreso sin usar puentes. Saludos.


----------



## Borjagarau

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Existe una pluma conductiva de plata liquida (Circuit Works) para reparar pistas en circuitos impresos.
> 
> Puede ser una buena inversion si se tiene el dinero suficiente. Aca en Mexico es algo cara esa pluma pero puede llegar a ser muy util cuando se quiere reparar un circuito impreso sin usar puentes. Saludos.



buenas pablo16, trabajo en una tienda de electronica y bueno es lo que le iba a recomendar, es la mejor opcion...es caro y te entra muy poco liquido...es una especie de tippex, con un pincel pintas otra vez la pista, pero es eso...muy caro y es muy poco liquido, pero es un 100% de efectividad. un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123

La tinta esa solo es util cuando no biene de algunos ohms pero para este caso no sirve.

Si no se pega el estaño puede ser por el barniz normalmente verde, debes rascarlo con un destornillador  con cuidado hasta que quede la pista brillante, la estañas y luego intentas putear.

Si la pista es finita o se a roto mas de 3-4mm nejor utilizar un trozo de cablecillo finito como los utilizados en los telefonos, ese finti rigido.

Aunque se pueda rascar un poco y soldar el cablecillo a la pista yo te recomiendo seguir la pista dañada  hasta encontrar el primer componentes y soldar un ablecillo de ese componente al estropeado.

Me he encontrado con placas de baja calidad que despues de soldarlo a la larga se volvian a desprender. Ahora ya casi por sistema utilizo este sistema para ahorrarme disgustos, canta mas pero el trabajo es mucho mejor.



La tinta solo vale para teclados y mandos a distancia.
Para un mejor acabado con la tintas una vez aplicado secarlo rapidamente con un secador de cabellos, se reduce sustancialmente la resistencia (mejora)


----------



## jechu094

si tienes un mototul puedes hacer un agugero en alguna parte que  sirva de la pista.
despues compras un capacitor igual y lo soldas entre el agujero hecho y el otro


la idea de comprar el capacitor es porque viene con las patas largas y como el capacitor viejo ya se las recortaron te toca


----------



## Daniel.more

sobre la pasta... se llama tintura de plata, sale unos 6 euros el bote chiquitito con pincel, lo que queria decir es que ten cuidado de ponerla en placas que seran sometidas a vibraciones que a mi me ha dado muy mal resultado en esos casos....generando malos contactos.....


----------



## MauroFF

Hola: creo que la cagada no fue que se levanto la pista sino que cuando se levanto perdiste la paciencia y la arrancaste . En el caso de que la pista hubiese quedado levantada solamente, la apretabas con un destornillador a la patita del capacitor y le ponias estaño y listo... (Eso si... no podes mover mucho el cap porque se te afloja todo). Pero bueno, siendo que ya arrancaste todo..  lo mejor.. como dice CIRI es un filamento de cobre soldado con estaño.

Saludos...!


----------



## Patico21

hola se que talvez me salgo del tema me podrian dar alguna recomndacion para que al momento de sordar los componentes en la baquela no se me estropen trato de no hacerlo pero casi siempre por lo menos uno se me estropea gracias de antemano


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Amigo me imagino que usaste el buscador. Este fue thread que mas te llamó la atención, pero hay muchos mas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-soldar-estano-9753/


----------



## ciri

podés utilizar, un soldador con menos potencia, por ende, menor temperatura..


----------



## Patico21

gracias por los consejos y que hay con eso de disipar el calor con una pinza sujetando todos los pines del componentes como lo hago de una manera mucho mas efectiva


----------



## fukks

sueldale un cable de cobre. es facil y economico


----------



## jorger

Un truco que me es de gran utilidad:
Raspa con un cuchillo o lo que quieras, la pista que está estropeada,por la parte que está bien lógicamente.Después coje un  cable y suéldalo en la parte raspada.Para terminar solo te queda soldar el otro extremo del cable a ese condensador del que hablas.Más fácil imposible,y sin usar ningún tipo de ''mejunge'' o producto para soldar bien.

A mi me funciona siempre.Pruébalo .

saludos.


----------

